# Hochteich (Beckmann) tiefer graben



## Alfii147 (25. Jan. 2014)

Hallo Teichliebhaber 

ich bin neu hier und würde mich gerne gleichzeitig mit einer Frage bei Euch vorstellen!
Ich heiße Lukas bin derzeit 25 Jahre jung, die 26 kratzt aber schon an der Tür 
Komme aus Ingolstadt & arbeite dort als KFZ-Lackierer in der Audi.
Habe einen Beckmann Hochteich (näheres unten) & besitze seit mehreren Jahren Aquarien.

Nun zur eigentlichen Frage bzw. Gedankenspiel 

Seit knappen 4 Jahren besitze ich einen Hochteich der Firma Beckmann.
Vergangenes Jahr habe ich auf das große Model gewechselt: (2.8 * 2.2 * 0.44 - ca. 2450 L)
Bin sehr zufrieden damit, sehr stabil & haltbar. 
Die Fische dürfen über die kälteren Monate ins Haus & überwinteren dort in einem Koifaltbecken mit ca. 1000 L. Pumpe läuft durch (Wassertemperatur beträgt ca. 18 Grad).
Es handelt sich um diesen Hochteich:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61jp9U6zjpL.jpg (nicht meiner, aber gleiches Model!)

Nun zu meiner Idee/Plan 

Ich würde gerne diesen Hochteich untergraben, um mehr Tiefe zuerreichen.
Mein Plan war bzw. ist folgender:
5-7 cm des Bodens in den Maßen des Teiches ausheben. Dort hinein den Hochteich stellen, um schon etwas stabiltät zu haben. Innen an jeder Seite 30 cm frei lassen für die Pflanzen usw.
In der Mitte 2.4x1.8 m würde ich gute 80-100 cm Tief graben um insgesamt auf eine Tiefe von 1.20 m zukommen. Dann die neue Folie hinein.
Ist dies den möglich bzw. machbar ?? Wie müsste ich es zusätzlich stabilisieren ? Ich hoffe hier treiben sich ein paar Experten in solchen Sachen herum & können mir Tipps geben! 

Vielen Dank, freu mich auf eure Antworten
schönes Wochenende, Lukas.


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Hochteich (Beckmann) tiefer graben*

Hallo,

Habe hier noch 2 Skizzen, hoffe man versteht nun besser was ich meine.

lG


----------



## muh.gp (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Hochteich (Beckmann) tiefer graben*

Hallo Lukas,

Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten! Und sag hinterher nicht, dass man dich nicht gewarnt hätte.... Teichbau macht süchtig!

Ehrliche Antwort auf deine Frage? Wenn du Platz hast, dann nehme deinen bisherigen Hochteich als Pflanzfilter und setze davor einen Folienteich mit der notwendigen Tiefe ( mind. 80 cm, besser mehr). Dann verbinde beide Teiche über einen Wasserfall o.ä. ...

Ist aber nur so ein erster Gedanke....

Viel Spaß im Forum!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Hochteich (Beckmann) tiefer graben*

Servus Lukas.

Ich selber habe auch einen Hochteich verwirklicht.
Bei mir war das Problem dass ich im Boden Rohre für meine Erdwärme verlegt habe und
deshalb nach oben musste um eine vernünftige Tiefe zu erreichen.
So wie Du das vorhast ist das im Prinzip schon machbar - allerdings würde ich die Einfassungen
dann aus Natursteinen machen diese am besten vermauern oder minimum rundum einen
Wall aufschütten um genügend Stabilität zu erreichen.
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe möchtest Du die alte Teichschale hernehmen, das würde ich nicht
nicht machen. Unter die Folie Sand und Flies das ist dann völlig ausreichend.

Kannst ja mal in meine Signatur klicken, dann siehst Du wie ich das gemacht habe.

Viele Grüße aus Oberbayern Markus


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Hochteich (Beckmann) tiefer graben*

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten.
Ein größerer Teich ist leider nicht machbar. (wollen die 3x3 Meter Marke nicht überschreiten), möchten schließlich noch schön vorbeikommen können. Wie Markus schon sagte, haben auch wir Rohre genau dort an dieser Stelle sowie Bauschutt. Desweiteren ist der hintere Teil des Garten's gepflastert. Dort steht das Gartenhaus sowie das zusätzliche Carport. Der "Hochteich" steht sozusagen in der Mitte. Lediglich unterm dem neuen Hochteil ist ein Teil nicht gepflastert, dort stand früher der alte Hochteich (kleiner - 2.20 x 1.60).
Es sollte auch wieder eine Art "Hochteich" werden, wegen der Katze und Hasen, wo im Sommer frei umherlaufen. 

Fertigprodukte gibt es leider sehr wenige 
Spiele aber gerade mit dem Gedanken, mir das Beckmann Fass für's Frühjahr anzuschaffen & den Hochteich in den Keller zuverlegen (Winter).

Derzeitiger Hochteich: 2.80 m x 2.20 m x 0.44 m - ca. 2500 L
http://www.amazon.de/Beckmann-Hocht...1390751808&sr=8-3&keywords=beckmann+hochteich

Geplant (Wasserfass Beckmann): 2.50 m Durchmesser x 0.88 m (Höhe) - 4000 L
http://www.amazon.de/keine-Marke-Be...390751920&sr=8-10&keywords=beckmann+regenfass

Wasservolumen steigt um gute 1500 L. Sowie mehr Höhe vorhanden. Was wäre eurer Meinung besser geeignet, außer acht gelassen, das ich den Hochteich schon habe.!

lG Lukas


----------



## Joerg (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Hochteich (Beckmann) tiefer graben*

Hi Lukas,

:Willkommen2

auch mein Teich ist an einer Front etwas höher. Da ich eine gewisse Grundtiefe erreichen wollte ist an der "Talseite" eine Mauer.

Aus meiner Sicht solltest du möglichst tief graben und das maximale Volumen rausholen. Ich habe über die Jahre immer wieder etwas Volumen rausgeholt.
Falls du auf eine Bodentiefe von größer als 1m kommst, sollte der Teich dann "winterfest" sein. Du musst die Fische dann nicht mehr reinholen.
Eine Isolierung gegen die Wände und der Oberfläche sollte sehr hilfreich sein.


----------



## juerg_we (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Hochteich (Beckmann) tiefer graben*

Hallo Lukas,
schau mal ich habe das damals so gemacht,und hebt immer noch,und aus normalem holz auch nicht so teuer
für deine grösse

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30801 
 ( Hoffe der link geht so)
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Hochteich (Beckmann) tiefer graben*

Servus Lukas,

wenn es denn eines von den beiden sein soll, würde ich zu dem Fass tendieren.

Wenn du zum graben anfängst, solltest du schon auf 1.2 m gehn, so kannst du dann ziemlich sicher sein das deinen Fischen nichts passiert. 
Ob es natürlich mit deinem Vorhaben so klappt, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Gruss Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Hochteich (Beckmann) tiefer graben*

Danke für eure Antworten!

Sieht super aus Jürgen, leider bin ich Handwerklich nicht so geschickt 
Ob ich dies alleine hin bekomme, bezweifele ich sehr.

Ja Jörg, dafür müsste ich aber erstmal wissen, ob mein Vorhaben so funktionieren könnte. 
Das Fass, hat auch gute 90 cm, die man Isolieren könnte. 
Ist ja kein großer Akt, die Fische im Keller zu "überwintern", so sieht man Sie immer, kann sich mal dazu hocken. Warm haben Sie es auch (ca. 18 Grad, Wassertemperatur).

Tendiere derzeit auch zum Fass, Fabian.

lG Lukas


----------

